# Greetings From South Bend, GO IRISH!



## abenson36 (Apr 11, 2007)

I am new to smoking, and cant explain how excited I am that I finally bought my own smoker, and I was lucky enough to find this site. So to all you veteran smokers out there, I am looking forward to picking you brains.


----------



## cheech (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, what kind of smoker did you get?


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ABenson36. Glad you found us.


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, and there are a lot of people around here who are ready, willing, and able to assist you, all you need to do is ask.


----------



## abenson36 (Apr 11, 2007)

I got a Great Outdoors Gas smoker, im sure its not the best one out there, but its a good start.


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

There are a lot of gassers around, just ask if you need help.


----------



## meowey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you found us.

If you are new to smoking, consider signing up for TulsaJeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics.  

I have a GOSM, and can tell you that all who have consumed my Que want more.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome A -

Lots a gas smokers here to help you and other just for recipes and guidence as you go. Did you sign up for Jeffs frree 5 day eCourse yet? Good place to get started.

also go here for a guide on how to use your Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain smoker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...ewarticle&id=1


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF ABenson36. I also own a GOSM and I bet you will love yours, It's a great smoker!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great folks here so jump right in.!!


----------



## ultramag (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ABenson36!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 12, 2007)

welcome to SMF... lots of us gassers here


----------



## msmith (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Abenson


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. It's cool when you get a new toy, isn't it?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 17, 2007)

GO IRISH!!!!  Welcome aboard...I've been out to South Bend a few times and will be visiting again first weekend in November... Beat Navy!  Can't wait to get to the Backer!  Hubby and I have been in charge of tailgate parties for 6 years now.  I've had my smoker for two of them and have jacked up the menu one year with ribs and last year with pulled pork.


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard Abenson that's my home town


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.  Jump right in and share ideas.  Truly a great bunch of folks and a fun place to hang out.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum you will enjoy all of the info and people.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome aboard...peeps here are AWESOME !!! lots to learn from ,read ,read ,read ...can't find what you're lookin for ? just ask and the advice will come !!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome from Ontario Canada !


----------

